

The Scary Truth About Chicken: Monster chickens are taking over the supermarket. - prostoalex
http://www.menshealth.com/health/scary-truth-about-chicken?fullpage=true

======
praful1113
Poor chickens are fed in an uncontrolled fashion. The ones marketed as organic
are better but still I am still skeptic that its completely natural. But how
can it stop? It's much cheaper and affordable for bigger families

------
PhantomGremlin
I'd be interested in reading about pork production. I'd guess that large scale
industrial hog farms probably have similar problems.

I think beef is going the same way. When I was a kid, about 50 years ago,
someone I knew raised beef cattle. These cows wandered around in fields all
day for over a year. They slept in the barn at night. I think the word
"pastoral" fit perfectly. Then the cattle were shipped off to be fattened up
in feedlots shortly before they were killed. But now the same industrial
farming practices are also coming to beef. Or have they already come?

